# Clifton Gdn' Sat 03/02 am



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

After watching a guy land a legal king on a pippy :shock: and getting busted off on a brand new lure myself, i'm going back early sat for anyone interested.

Sounded loads of baitfish there yesterday, jagged a frogmouth baitfish (possibly why the kings are holding) on a treble and scored two flatties 40cm approx (C&R). A guy also got a couple on bass minnows (similar looking to the froggies) from the wharf, but i had no luck with them. The kings were busting up around the place for a while too.

Will hit it with some livies this time.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Peter,

I'm new to the game.

Just checking, is it 2 AM and where do you park and launch from?

What breaking strain line would you use?

Eric


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

phantom said:


> Just checking, is it 2 AM and where do you park and launch from?


Eric as you have had no reply at time of this reply, these are my thoughts.

Reading it I think the 02 refers to February, and the am is probably about dawn.

If you look at any earlier Trips or Reports for that location, they might have the other answers in there also as a guide


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Eric,

Dodge is right, I was planning on hitting Cliffo' at around 5am tomorrow, i'll be clearer next time in the subject :wink:

Go as light as you dare, the one I hooked on 8lb lasted about 20 seconds till i was rubben off on the wharf with 12lb leader :x 
I'm not going to be as sporting tomorrow as I plan on trolling yakkas or squid on 30lb braid.

Sorry for the late reply.

Peter


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Allan,

I went to Clifton Gardens this morning, bit late(5:30). Launched and had great morning, no fish,but that was OK no else was getting hit up.

Do you launch from the beach next to the pool.

What do you do about parking, as the meters only start working at 7.00AM. I returned at 8:00 and paid, luckly, the inspector had just arrived.

Hope to catch you up soon.

Eric


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Eric,

sorry but I couldn't make it as my youngest had a bad fever and we were up most of the night...... Main thing is she's better now and I may yet get to go this arvo 

Shame about the lack of action. As for the parking meters I am yet to bother with them but it sounds like they are revenue raising so maybe I'll have to. The main beach is the spot to launch from.

See you next time.

Cheers
Peter


----------

